# looking for old ship mates



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

John Dollan from Liverpool Alan Taylor from Southampton Pat Price from Gloucester .
just a few names from the past that I would like to contact two that I was at sea school with back in 1957 in the old h.m.s. Worcester John Dollan from Liverpool along with Alan Taylor known as[ Agi ] from Southampton we did our first trip to sea together in the Orcades , then another old mate who I sailed with in 1963 Pat Price from Gloucester we where both a.b.s in the Royal mail ship Eden and again we sailed together in the Bowerings ship Prospero and then another one of Royal mail lines the Potaro ,we also sailed together in the last voyage of the St Essylt in fact that was the last voyage of the South American St line and come to think of it we also sailed together in the Sythia or the Saxonia one of Cunards small cargo ships I would very much like to make contact with all or any of the above best regards Dave .


----------

